
Show HN: Boards for Mac – task board and personal organizer app (beta) - ricg
http://kitestack.com/boards/
======
ricg
Developer here,

Feedback is very welcome! It's an early beta so some features are still
missing, but there should be enough to use it for smaller projects. Most
things are drag & drop (adding images/links).

Looking forward to your thoughts!

------
stephenr
What are the chances this could use an api to sync state with a
server/service, for team usage?

~~~
ricg
Well… adding team server/support is the one thing I don't plan to add. I made
this as an alternative to the many web-based Kanban/Trello-style apps when
something "simple" will suffice.

Everything is saved locally on your Mac. You have full control over your data.
No servers involved.

I'm somewhat of a control-freak when it comes to app data. For personal
projects and data, I want an app that works offline and I want to know where
my data is kept (preferably on the device).

Ideally I can even access my data in 10 - 20 years down the road, when the app
doesn't exist anymore.

That's why each board is saved as single file on your Mac. You can see these
files in Finder and even open them with a browser (they are just zipped HTML
files).

